# 1/32 Slot Car Racing, Northeast Florida



## torquemutant (Jul 30, 2008)

The Jacksonville Slot Car Club will be holding 1/32nd scale slot car races at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. *Sunday November 10th*.

Track opens at 1:00 pm. Drivers meeting at 1:15 with tech table opening just after meeting. 

The first race, beginning at 1:30 PM is Scalextric Modern NASCAR. This is a novice class using box stock cars. The second race is for Slot.it Sports Car Prototype Group C and will be held immediately after the NASCAR race. This is also a box stock class. As a bonus if time permits, Scalextric Trans Am will be our third race of the day. Rules are available at the track. Rules can also be viewed on our Facebook Group Page https://www.facebook.com/groups/609779495751644/. 

Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida is the home of the Florida Orange, 106ft, eight lane slot car track. This is no speed bowl so put on your Big Boy pants and come race on a great technical race track. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies is the home track for the *Jacksonville Slot Car Club*. Run, tune and show what you got every Tuesday night and race 1/32nd scale slot cars with us every other Sunday afternoon. Come have fun with us and find out how our slot car hobby can lead to acquiring substantial skill, knowledge, and experience.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Very good to see the Orange track in action! I hope the group grows quickly. :thumbsup: 
How does the 1/32 JK direct drive car run?


----------



## torquemutant (Jul 30, 2008)

*1/32nd Slot Car Racing in Northeast Florida*

:thumbsup: The 1/32 JK direct drive slot car is awesome to drive. It handles like a dream, turning 6 second laps on the Orange. It is so quiet that it is almost spooky. It's an attention getter, for sure.


----------



## torquemutant (Jul 30, 2008)

*1/32nd Slot Car Racing in Northeast Florida*

:thumbsup: Just got the official word that Marty Stanley and Bob DeWoody are coming up for Sunday's race. It's always a treat when the DeBary Glen Club is in the house. These two guys are the _BRAIN TRUST_ of 1/32nd scale slot cars in Florida, IMHO. Talk to them about anything related to our hobby while they are here or visit them at their club, every Friday night.


----------



## torquemutant (Jul 30, 2008)

*1/32nd Scale Slot Car Race*

Here are the results for the Jacksonville Slot Car Clubs 1/32nd scale slot car race on Sunday, November 10th. Held on the fabulous Florida Orange race track. At Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies, in Jacksonville, Florida.

1/32 Scalextric Modern NASCAR
1.	Tom Lambert - 129
2.	Nathan Pickett – 125
3.	Bob DeWoody - 108
4.	Charles Neal - 105
5.	Marty Stanley – 98
6.	Rollin Isbell - 48
Fast Lap – Tom Lambert – 6.4762 on PURPLE

Slot.it Prototype Group C
1.	Nathan Pickett - 150
2.	Charles Neal - 134
3.	Bob DeWoody - 116
4.	Tom Lambert - 106
5.	Larry Granger - 104
6.	Marty Stanley - 72
Fast Lap – Nathan Picket – 5.7180 on GREEN

Trans Am
1.	Tom Lambert – 128
2.	Nathan Pickett – 121
3.	Marty Stanley – 114
4.	Charles Neal – 104
5.	Bob DeWoody – 102
6.	Larry Granger – 98
Fast Lap – Tom Lambert – 6.4797 on YELLOW

As a special treat, we had visitors from other clubs in Florida, come up for this race. Larry Granger from Fubar Motorsports along with Marty Stanley and Bob DeWoody from DeBary Glen Raceways Club. We really enjoyed our time with these guys. John Ford, publisher of SARN donated subscription prizes for winners in all three classes. Everybody Happy Happy. Thanks to all our racers and congratulations to the podium winners for their achievement. 

Next Race, Sunday, November 24th.. Scalextric Modern NASCAR, Slot.it Group C, Trans Am


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

FYI SCR just got in a bunch of new 1/32 cars. Just in time for the Christmas Rush. Slot it and Scalextic for sure. They look really cool. I know there were some NASCARS, Camaros, Mustangs and I dont even know what kind the Slot its are but they look nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Here are the results for the *Jacksonville Slot Car Club's* 1/32nd scale slot car race on Sunday, January 19th. 

Nothing quite like racing on the *Fabulous Florida Orange* race track at Johnny Banks’ *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies*, in Jacksonville, Florida.

*1/32 Scalextric Trans AM*
*Outlaw Non-Sanctioned Race*
1. Capt. Bob Calfee - 111
2. Nathan Pickett - 105 (DNF)
3. Eddie Stilley - 99
4. Rollin Isbell - 38

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 6.476638 on Yellow


Capt. Bob drove an excellent race and has his #11 Smokey Yunick Mustang tuned just right. Nathan gave chase with his Camaro and finally got tired of us messing with him every time he got too close to the front. Still .... it was going to be pretty tough to get around Capt. Bob. Eddie was on a shakedown run in his "Day 2" version of the #11 Smokey Yunick Mustang and did quite well. I took my brand new #77 Sam Posey Challenger out of the case and tried to run on stock tires and no magnet. Oooooffff. At least it came home in one piece.

*Next Race ...... Sunday, February 2nd at 1:00pm ....... NASCAR, Trans AM and Group C*


----------

